# Ruby's Road Trip!



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Well, we've been in Brisbane a couple if days and I took Ruby with me, as she is still on feeds. And, she chirped along in the car to Bon Jovi (what good taste she has ... gotta  Bon Jovi, the seriously hot hottie he is!  ) And Suzi Q .... The real bass tunes she seems to enjoy!

In fact, she's made more happy chirps on the trip than I have EVER heard her make!  Birds are so individual!


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

haha!I agree,birds amaze us sometimes!One day I heard Nick chirping while a ACDC song was on! rock guy!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm so glad to hear that Ruby is doing well and enjoyed her trip with you! *


----------



## AnimalKaperz (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks Despina and Deb. It was hilarious hearing Ruby bop along to "Klon**** Kate"!! :laughing:


----------

